# [risolto]dubbi riguardo all'installazione

## centoventicinque

salve a tutti  :Smile: 

questo è il mio primo post , ne approfitto per presentarmi : sono rodrigo 23 anni da perugia , nuovissimo ed affacinato da gentoo.

nella mia "carriera" in linux come molti  ho iniziato con ubuntu ( correvano i tempi della 9.04 ! ) , poi sono rimasto affascinato dalle immense possiblitò di archlinux  e poco dopo  da slackware , ora la mia attenzione si è spostata su gentoo .

ubuntu mi ha aperto delle porte , con arch sono cresciuto e con slack sono migliorato; ubuntu la ho ancora  perchè "vivo" di gnome 2 , arch idem, ma perchè " è un pezzo avanti" , ho scelto di sacrificare slackware perchè non mi va giù ( troppo macchinosa probabilmente.)

ora comunque vengo a gentoo :

per il primo tentativo di installazione : tutto bene, ma stavo lavorando su un pc "scassone" , dopo 1 giorno ed una notte a compilare l'ambiente base ho decretato " non è aria " 

oggi con l'arrivo di un disco nuovo ho deciso di tentare la via  sul mio pc ( neanche questo un mostro di potenza , ma almeno è un dual core con i suoi 4 gb di ram !) 

Non avendo a disposizione  cd mi sono buttato  nella installazione da una distribuzione preesistente , dato che con arch  e il kernel compilato ho problemi a montare i filesystem  sono partito da ubuntu .

come da giuda ho partizionato il disco ( niente di evoluto , / /boot /home , la swap la metterò dopo  utilizzando quella di arch ) 

provo per la prima volta mirrorselect ,  ottengo un " impossibile accedere al file" , provo con sudo ma l'esito è il medesimo , decido di lasciar perdere e farlo dopo

ho scompattato lo stage 3 e portage , chroot e sono in gentoo  ma qualcosa non torna: 

provo ad usare mirrorselect , ma torno al propt dopo pochi secondi ,  mirrorselect non lavora .

mi era gia capitato di dover  usare il comando " dhcpcd eth0 "  e qui la prima cosa strana : non trova il comando .

qua mi sono bloccato, senza rete non posso usare mirrorselect , senza usare mirrorselect  non posso ( credo!) installare nulla.

idee su come andare avanti ?Last edited by centoventicinque on Sun Oct 02, 2011 10:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

Benvenuto.

```
ago@devil ~ $ eix mirrorselect

* app-portage/mirrorselect

     Available versions:  2.1.0-r1 2.1.0-r2 2.1.0-r3

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Tool to help select distfiles mirrors for Gentoo
```

Mirrorselect è sul livecd di gentoo, ovvio che non lo trovi su arch o ubuntu

----------

## xdarma

 *centoventicinque wrote:*   

> salve a tutti :)

 

Benvenuto ;-)

 *centoventicinque wrote:*   

> qua mi sono bloccato, senza rete non posso usare mirrorselect , senza usare mirrorselect  non posso ( credo!) installare nulla.
> 
> idee su come andare avanti ?

 

Se la rete è già funzionante in ubuntu non devi configurarla ex-novo.

Per l'installazione che stai tentando non devi seguire pedissequamente il manuale gentoo, prova con:

Guida ai metodi di installazione alternativi

Il capitolo 5 è quello che ti interessa maggiormente.

----------

## centoventicinque

si, fin li ci sono   :Rolling Eyes: 

il "punto 5" lo ho seguito, poi però rimanda alla giuda "ufficiale"  che per ora, per forza di cose devo seguire non conoscendo  nulla o quasi di gentoo 

comunque è inquietante vedere che mancano comandi "random"

ifconfig c'è .. ping non lo trova !

c'è vi , ma non c'è nano 

palesemente.. qualcosa è andato storto   :Shocked: 

----------

## ago

 *centoventicinque wrote:*   

> comunque è inquietante vedere che mancano comandi "random"
> 
> ifconfig c'è .. ping non lo trova !
> 
> c'è vi , ma non c'è nano 
> ...

 

Attenzione, su gentoo non c'è roba che non è strettamente necessaria all'installazione.

```
ago@devil ~ $ qfile /bin/ping 

net-misc/iputils (/bin/ping)
```

Inizia ad installare i pacchetti che più si adattano alle tue esigenze  :Wink: 

P.S. Nano ci dovrebbe essere, sei sicuro di essere in chroot quando cerchi di eseguire nano? al contrario non c'è vi di default nello stage

----------

## centoventicinque

si, sono in chroot  .

domanda, la causa può essere che sto installando da una altra distro ?

se si, domani mi armerò di cd ..

----------

## ago

sì, ma è normale, a questo punto se ti serve mirrorselect emergilo, oppure definisci le variabili SYNC e GENTOO_MIRRORS in make.conf

----------

## Onip

mirrorselect non è assolutamente necessario, basta che ne imposti a mano qualcuno e sei a cavallo (ci dovrebbe essere la lista da qualche parte)

Riguardo ai comandi mancanti non saprei, saranno eoni che non installo gentoo, ma ricordo che ci fossero tutti quanti quelli necessari. Potrebbe essere colpa di uno stage3 corrotto sul server o durante il download...

----------

## centoventicinque

ok dai , provo a mettere mano al .conf  aggiungendo a manina ( se trovo la lista )

----------

## ago

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

----------

## centoventicinque

grazie  :Wink: 

una domanda che mi sorge, ottimizzando make.. con un dualcore  cosa metto in luogo a j2 ?

----------

## ago

-j2 va bene  :Wink: 

```
MAKEOPTS="-j2"
```

-s se vuoi evitare maggiori output

----------

## centoventicinque

ok, sono riuscito ad andare avanti e  a finire la preparazione del kernel che sta compilando

----------

## djinnZ

 *Onip wrote:*   

> (ci dovrebbe essere la lista da qualche parte)

   :Shocked:  http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors2.xml

mirrorselect lo si può benissimo installare successivamente e comunque è da notare che mirror italiani non ce ne sono più.

Un bel grazie all'oscurantismo accademico ed all'idiozia governativa...

----------

## centoventicinque

ero sparito un pò .. ma rieccomi .

in breve, ho vinto , gentoo c'è , dire che funziona è ancora una parola grossa  ma  ci sono quasi .

non sono risucito a capire perchè avevo quel problema  quando lavoravo da arch o da ubuntu in chroot ,  la soluzione è stata masterizzare una iso .

ora è installata , passa grub  ma si ferma al momento di montare ( ?)  /  .

devo capire, ho sbagliato io a scrivere fstab ?  o grub.conf ? o può essere il mio disco-test  che è certamente danneggiato ?

----------

## ago

Se sbaglia a montare direi fstab.

----------

## centoventicinque

grazie per la velocità.. stavo tornando ad editare proprio adesso ..

gentoo come slack usa i /dev/sdx in fstab ,  però io spesso cambio  ordine ai dischi/numero ecc.. 

come mi è appena successo !

quindi dovrei passare agli UUID , su slackware ho  fatto  alla nuda e cruda , cambiato e via.. posso farlo anche con gentoo?

----------

## ago

 *centoventicinque wrote:*   

> gentoo come slack usa i /dev/sdx in fstab ,  però io spesso cambio  ordine ai dischi/numero ecc.. 

 

Non è questione di distro, è in base ai moduli che usi

----------

## centoventicinque

bene, nelo specifico come "converto fstab da /dev a UUID ?

----------

## ago

non è necessario stai cercando di sparare una mosca con un cannone, leggi qual'è l'errore e comportati di conseguenza, andare a tentoni non aiuta

----------

## centoventicinque

domani faccio 2 prove , vediamo se è come penso o altro  :Wink: 

intanto posto  fstab e grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-r1

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

```

```
/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda3      /      ext3      errors=remount-ro      0 1

/dev/sda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

proc         /proc      proc      defaults   0 0
```

----------

